# Clonazapem



## Guest (Aug 21, 2006)

Is it normal to be stumbling around with this? and can you drink alcohol while on it?


----------



## +[ thedeadpoet ]+ (Jul 23, 2006)

As far as I'm aware this particular side effect wares away with time. Other than this, has it helped? I'm considering it myself.

Does anyone know if this can be mixed with Provigil?

And I wouldnt advise mixing alcohol with any psychiatric medication, because if you think your co-ordination is off now, just wait until you sink a few beers. Infact it can prove fatal.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

If your stumbling around it probley means your dose is too high. What dose are you on anyway?

I would strongly advise against mixing alcohol with clonazepam. They potentiate each other and from my experience clonazepam is about the worst benzo to mix with alcohol. You will be acting like the villiage drunk and you wont remember a goddamn thing the next day.

Benzodiazepines alone wont kill you but mixing them with alcohol can. A big problem comes from the amnesia. You forget how many pills you took so you take more.

[/quote]Does anyone know if this can be mixed with Provigil?


> It can be mixed with provigil without doing any harm but you might not be doing yourself any good either. There is some evidence to suggest that provigil is a gaba antagonist. This means that it will directly counteract the effects of clonazepam and other benzodiazepines.
> 
> All stimulants will negate the effects of benzodiazepines to some extent but they dont directly antagonize them. Mixing provigil with clonazepam might be like mixing heroin with naloxone.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2006)

i am on a very high dose, i just saw a therapist today and she is gonna ween me off of it, she gave me zyprexa for short term, hopefully that'll help then i hav to see my primary to get a long term like loprexa or w/e


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Well if your on a high dose and taking zyprexa with it that explains the staggering. Zyprexa will add to the cns depression caused by clonazepam. Just dont fall down the stairs or anything and youl be alright.

Dont dare mix alcohol with that combo. That would be a disaster.


----------

